# Please, Save my marriage after threesome?



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am in a very big problem and my life is like hell. I hope from all ladies here in this good site to help me please. I beg you please.

I am asking ladies here, Because they are women like me and they may think like me and feel like me.

I am 22 years old, and my husband is 24 years old. We come from Lithuania (Eastern Europe) and we have been together for 3 years. Honestly, We were living in poor life standards in our poor country Lithuania, then, My husband moved to the US and brought me here.

Still, We live here in a very tight budget because my husband works as a driver (Getting a low salary) near a navy base, and I don't work (Just a house wife).

My husband is my first boyfriend and he is the only man I have been with. I love him and I care about him. To be honest I am not so romantic person and I am not one of those who knows the meaning to be in love and cannot live or breathe without my lover. Also, our life is OK and our relationship has ups and downs like many people, and I never had orgasm with my husband and I never knew hot it feels, I just read about it and that's all.

1 month ago, My husband suggested to have a threesome (MFM), and he said that he met a man from work who is willing to do this with us.

I was afraid of the idea, and my husband told me that everything will be ok and it will be fun to try new things together. We put some rules: (Using condoms, No kissing with that man, No Oral with that man, No anal sex with that man, and the only thing allowed with that man is: Vaginal sex).

So, The man came with my husband to our small apartment, and he was very handsome man and has a wonderful body in shape and he was wearing a nice uniform.

It was very awkward in the begining, I and my husband started together while the other man watching and touching himself, then, I started oral sex on my husband and that man started penetrating me from behind (Doggy style), it was very intense sex and I really felt great.

My husband comes inside my mouth so quickly and he stopped while that man kept going and I never felt like that my whole life...

Unconditionally, I screamed (Because of the joy) and I had an orgasm with that man, and I felt my legs are shaking and I couldn't breathe anymore.

Right away after that, My husband saw all that, and he jumped like crazy pushing that man away from me and asking him to leave.

The man shouted on my husband and finally left our apartment and thanks god they didn't fight.

After cleaning up and dressed, my husband didn't talk to me, and when I tried talking to him or touch him he just reject me totally, then, he insulted me and telling me that I am a ***** because we have been married for 3 years and never had an orgasm with him, But with this other man I had it.

I swear I don't know how all this happened... I wish I never accepted this **** in the first place.

I told my husband that was his idea and I told him I agreed because you wanted it, But my husband told me yes he admits all that but he is hurt deeply and he cannot forget or forgive what happened in front of his eyes.

I am very worried if my husband divorced, then, I will go back to the hell in my country... I don't wanna go there.

At the same time, My husband now doesn't talk to me and he treat me with complete disrespect... even when he comes and I watch TV he tells me: Yeah those men in TV are good in bed... why dont you go sleep with them.

Please ladies, I want to save my marriage and I don't want to leave my husband ... What can I do?

My husband has been kind and nice to me all those years and he really works hard sometimes about 18 hours a day to buy for me gifts and clothes.

I know that it is his fault that he suggested this **** and I know that it is my fault that I accepted, But I know that I hurt his dignity and hurt his manhood. Please help me to ask his forgiveness.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it is his fault that he suggested this **** and I know that it is my fault that I accepted, But I know that I hurt his dignity and hurt his manhood. Please help me to ask his forgiveness.


Ask his forgiveness for what exactly? For responding in a completely involuntary way? For hurting his pride? What result did he THINK was going to happen?

You both share equally in this problem. Him for suggesting such a thing without thinking it through, and you for accepting without thinking it through. Now what? What did he expect?

You both need to figure out why this happened and what result you expected. I don't know that your marriage can be saved as anytime an outside person enters into a couple's private relationship there will be conflict.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sorry that you're here. I apologize for responding (I'm a man) but your story is very compelling. Your husband is an idiot. He put you in that position and now he feels victimized? What a douche bag! I'm sorry to say but your marriage might be over. Do you have kids? If not, I think you should get a job and start becoming self-sufficient.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> I'm sorry that you're here. I apologize for responding (I'm a man) but your story is very compelling. *Your husband is an idiot. He put you in that position and now he feels victimized?* What a douche bag! I'm sorry to say but your marriage might be over. Do you have kids? If not, I think you should get a job and start becoming self-sufficient.


Even if you had said no, what might he have done. Sulked, find someone else to do a threesome with. 

I agree with Cristo, maybe it's time to make exit plans.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I know you asked for responses from females but i must interject-- your husband made a tremendous error in judgment. He is supposed to lead you and he led you to an immoral situation-- because he wanted to strokr his own ego. And it clearly backfired and now he's upset. 

He's upset because he feels threatened. Tell him this was his doing, not yours. He has issues that need worked through if he wants to be in a marriage.

As for you i would implore you to never, ever go along with these kinds of ideas again. I pray to God that the two of you make it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your husband brought this on himself, and so how it came to happen is his fault. 

However, it's obvious that your husband now feels like less of a man because this stranger was able to give you an orgasm after only a few minutes. The one thing your husband has never been able to accomplish.

Imagine how you would feel as his wife if you had never been able to get him to have an orgasm. Ever. Then another woman was able to quickly and easily get him off, and not just in a little way , but in a big way.

Your husband is humiliated and in one of the worst ways possible.

I do wonder, why did he suggest another man? Usually men want a FMF, and not a MFM. SO why a man? And why that man?


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

The most immediate thing you can do to help calm his insecurity is to act as if you are having an orgasm when you have sex. Second, you can tell him you had an orgasm that night only because it was so different but that you love your husband and enjoy him in bed very much.

After you calm him down, and do not fear he will send you back to Lithuania, you must begin to plan for your future. Pursue citizenship, go to school or find a job, slowly make yourself secure. This will take years but this is your duty to yourself to become independent. You will need to make sacrifices to achieve this.


----------



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel very sad and want to explode because of anger and sadness.

Thank you all for your replies. Yes, It as I wrote on my first post that it was my husband's fault to suggest this, and equally it is my fault to accept it.

My husband actually suggested threesome without any details. I told him that since he wants to try a new woman, then it is fair for me to try a new man. So my husband accepted.

Because my husband doesn't know other women, and obviously I don't have friends here in the US, my husband suggested that we start with MFM, then, later with FMF.

It did not matter for me if my husband is an idiot or whatever for suggesting this. I know we did a mistake, But I love him.

I know inside my heart that he is really a good man and I will never find a better man. He paid my collage fees, He takes a part of his salary every month to send it to my mother back home to support my three young sisters (My father passed away and no one support my family back home), and he never hit me or treated me badly since the first day I met him.

I felt lucky to be married to him because all my girl friends back home are with guys whom are jerks.

If we got divorced I am the loser. I lost a man who never hurt me and always stood by my side, I don't know anyone here and I cannot get any job. So, I will go back home. But I am 100% sure that if he left and he went back home, there are so many girls in my age are willing to be with him and he will forget me.

I talked with him, and he doesn't hate me for what happened. He just told me that he cannot forget what he saw in his eyes, and there is no way that we can be together again.

Since that night he sleeps on the sofa... he doesn't talk to me and doesn't eat the food I cook and no communication at all.

I feel that pain because of two reasons:

1) I turned out to be a massive disappointment to the only man who loved me and cared about me. I hurt him for not being able to come with him, and now I feel like I killed him because I had orgasm with that man.

2) I feel sad for myself because life taught me a lesson in a very harsh way and now I lost the man who I will never find any one like him.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Now that you have experienced orgasm, you have 2 choices:

1. Stay. He, your husband, better stop being an idiot and start reading up on how to be a better lover and improve his technique.

2. or Leave. This option appears unlikely (for now) since you dont work and your husband does not make enough money for spousal support. But you are young. I dont think you'll spend the rest of your life being chaste and unable to orgasm with your husband.

In the meantime, you'll be processing and reevaluating many things. This will take a while and dont do anything silly like this again. Talk to your husband, be honest when he asks you questions.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Your husband brought this on himself, and so how it came to happen is his fault.
> 
> *However, it's obvious that your husband now feels like less of a man because this stranger was able to give you an orgasm after only a few minutes. The one thing your husband has never been able to accomplish.*
> And??
> ...


To OP 

Dont let your husband abuse you like this.Stop take his crap.
His most likely going threw regret,and ager at him self.For suggesting this stupid idea,to begin with.
Be supportive of his feeling.But not to the extent of enduring his crap..And also dont be ashamed people do orgasm.Nothing wrong with that...

This crap is all on him....

Damn i getting so tired of Husband/boyfriend propose this.And then pull crap like this

Seriously Shaggy dont take my response personally.
But it just pisses me of, with guys like her husband..


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

So, you posted the same time I did.

I think you and your husband need to talk. During that talk, you both need to be honest. And both of you dont skip on details -- that'll make it worse later on.


----------



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

@aug
Yes it seems we posted on the same time.

I talked with my husband about it. We both painfully regret it. But he told me clearly that he just cannot be with me anymore. He offered to buy me tickets to leave.

I post here to fix my marriage regardless who's mistake was. I didn't post here to read people insulting my husband.

Even if it is his mistake, I am still ready and willing for anything him because I owe him so much.

But apparently the only thing he wants is to split.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Did this other man pay your husband money?

Find a marriage counselor. They have seen and heard it all, this is not something they don't know how to help you with. Counselors will work on a sliding scale, meaning they will charge you a lower fee if you cannot afford their full price. Even just a few sessions might make a big difference.

I agree that your husband is being abusive. He is also very hurt. I am not convinced that he loves you. If he does love you, there is a chance of your marriage recovering from this as long as both of you make an effort to work as a team to build it. Don't make it a conflict, make it a project you work on together.

Can you redefine the situation a bit for him? Instead of you having an orgasm because (some super hot guy had his hard penis inside your vagina), you had an orgasm because you were so turned on by your husband being so turned on. For me anyhow as a man, I am turned on by seeing my wife turned on. So your husband had come in your mouth and he was turned on by watching you with the other man. So you were really turned on, and then biology took over.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> @aug
> Yes it seems we posted on the same time.
> 
> I talked with my husband about it. We both painfully regret it. But he told me clearly that he just cannot be with me anymore. He offered to buy me tickets to leave.
> ...


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

It never ends well when a man willingly let another man screw his wife.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Make sure you explain to your husband that it wasn't the other man who made you orgasm, it was the combination of the two of them. 
It made the situation 100xs more erotic so the result was an orgasm, it doesn't matter who was behind you doing it. 

Lure him into bed again and fake your next one if you have to. Build up his ego again.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

dogman said:


> Lure him into bed again and fake your next one if you have to. Build up his ego again.


And so begins the slippery slope of lies, which eventually leads to more lies.


----------



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried all lies, truth, tears and ways to convince that I love him and I want to be with him. He knows that I had an orgasm with that man because it was an intense sex and that we very clear.

The last 4 weeks I was trying all ways to overcome this, But he just doesnt want to touch me or talk to me at all. Today he told me we need to talk about splitting up and out of desperation I posted here ... My stupidity made me believe that maybe one of you guys here have a magic wand to solve my problem but I guess it is over.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Seeing a wife orgasm with another man is painful for any husband that too a massive one when he couldn't give you one during the marriage. So he is hurt and in pain. He is right now thinking about his foolishness and may be in self pity that he couldn't give you an orgasm, which a stranger could. He may be doubting his own manhood. He dont want a split because he doubt that he could give you an orgasm in future and you will resent him for this as a person who experienced orgasm with another man. He may be afraid that you will cheat on him, he may be afraid that you will laugh at him in future for not able to give you an orgasm, he may be afraid that other man will expose him that he is not capable of giving an orgasm to wife. He may be afraid of OM bragging about how he gave you an orgasm which he couldn't. so he is scared of many thing and the solution for all this in his mind is to leave you.

About he abusing you, In many other cultures calling names or using bad words by a husband is not a big deal if you feel he is abusing as per your norms then you should get help.

Now what to do to save your marriage, you can shift your place, you should make him to understand that you came because it was a new experience and may be him watching made ou more aroused. It was not intentional or which was not a thing under your control.

Make him to realise that sex is a way of showing love, care and intimacy and you want it only with him. Assure him that you will be faithful to him for the rest of your life. Tell him that you love him more than any orgasm.

But I think you learned your lesson, some times some mistakes we make can never undo and it can kill the happiness for ever.

Any way if both decide to stay together then both should find out why you couldnt have an O with your husband and work on it.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Tell him you are working on yourself to find out why she couldn't reach an O with him. Convince him that its not because of him. then work on this issue with a sexologist.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

You could try approaching this from a totally different strategy. Be hard on him. Tell him you won't leave until he learns to give you orgasms. Tell him to stop being a little boy with a bruised ego, that this is all his doing. Tell him you want to please him in bed and for him to give you great orgasms.

I don't know what his big problem is right now. Maybe he saw you having sex with another man and he no longer wants you. There is nothing you can do about that if it is the reason. Perhaps you should ask him directly if this is the problem or if it is that you had an orgasm.

If he insists it is the orgasm, the problem is his ego is hurt. Tell him orgasms are fun for you and you want to spend a lot of time with him learning to have them. Tell him he can divorce you and go through life remembering that you had an orgasm in the 3-some. Or, you can stay together to make this a fun project for both of you to really learn to enjoy sex together.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> It never ends well when a man willingly let another man screw his wife.


And it never ends well when a wife says yes to her husband offering another man to her.... what kind of husband does not defend and protect his wife and offers this, and what kind of wife agrees to this defiling, this disgusting idea of involving a third party sexual encounter to improve marriage?


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> My stupidity made me believe that maybe one of you guys here have a magic wand to solve my problem but I guess it is over.


Alas my dear, no such magic wand exist. If it did, many of us would not be here ourselves. Your relationship with your husband will NEVER be the same - and he knows this. Eventually, you must start to focus on yourself. First thing, get a job - even if it's working at a fast food restaurant. Save your money and better yourself so that you can get an even better job. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

It seems that you were sentenced for a problem he has and a situation he made. He's obviously very shaken over the fact that he couldn't bring you to orgasm, and the other man made it seem so easy, but instead of blaming himself. He's blaming you.

Stop the apologies, every time you apologize you're telling him that he's right for treating you this way. A real man should find a solution, not mope and loath. And if it's only about lasting, than he should consider himself lucky. He'll just have to exercise more and train himself into more self control.

Did he always have problems with lasting ?
Also, were you feeling that you weren't sexually satisfied before ?


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

It is all your husbands choice to keep you now. I do not understand why everyone is blaming your husband when you are as much or even more to blame.

You should have shot this away in a second "no way I am doing anything absurd and disgusting as that"

Did you honestly have that much blind trust in your husband? This sounds harsher than it really is, but I say this with all sincerity, but did you honestly not think this through before you decided to say yes and go through with this threesome?

Deep down inside you thought maybe this would be exciting and adventurous, woe to you. Did you not think for a second that this would ruin your marriage? Shame on you for not even thinking about yourself and the respect you should have had for yourself to remain CHASTE for the sake of not your HUSBAND but for THE MARRIAGE....

This is so horrible, focus on yourself and what little left you have to do. Let the dust settle. Don't say or lash out at your husband in emotion. 

Let it cool down before you touch it


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I think people should stop throwing out claims of abuse against the husband, or insulting him.

The guy did a very stupid thing ,and it has obviously destroyed him.

He's not abusing her. He's not hitting her. And other than some harsh words right after, he's basically shutdown out of severe depression.

He's left the bed and moved to the couch. He doesn't want to touch her because he is humiliated to his core.

So dumping on him, and falsely saying he is abusing her isn't helping anyone. 

This guy is even possibly a suidcide risk if ths humiliation goes deep enough.

To the OP, you may want to try treating this a his being severely depressed, shocked, and emotionally humiliated. He needs counseling or someone he respects to talk to , to help him through this deep self doubt and shock.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

CJS you may be able to sell the equally to blame scenario but even more to blame is BS. This idea that it is the woman's job to keep everything virtuous within the marriage is crap. A spouse can be very convincing when they swear things will remain the same and talk of be "adventurous" and blah blah.

Just because she went through with it doesn't mean she didn't think of some of those things. But once again when you have your beloved husband wooing you into doing it. It is not as easy as you make it out to be. Maybe he "as the instigator" of this whole ordeal should have done more homework on the subject himself. Maybe then he would have thought about the consequences of these actions and stepped back before even putting it on the table. But no. What he was thinking was that he really wanted 2 women and he was gonna get this MFM out of he way so he could get to what he really wanted, another woman. And guess what, he was liking the MFM too (hence his excitement and cumming in her mouth watching this other man fvck her from behind) until she orgasmed. And yes she orgasmed because it was censory overload. Nothing she had experienced before. It can be quite exciting to have that much sexual attention directed at you. I bet the men here that have had more than one woman at once (and yes I know some of you have even if you were single) can tell you it's intense. Same for a woman.

His little plan backfired because he had apparently convinced himself that if he hadn't given her an orgasm that apparently she was incapable. OOPS! No she should NOT seduce him and fake an orgasm. She can apologize for her part in the matter. Tell him she forgives him for his part. Tell him she has no interest in MFM or FMF for that matter ever again and talk it out.

I agree she probably needs to go ahead and get a job and start supporting herself. But she also needs to realize that he has no greater value than she does because he is in general a good person. If he don't want her anymore she can find another decent man. But she damn sure knows now not to let another husband convince her this is ok.

So very sick of this mentality that men are normal for thinking or participating in things like this and women are gross and disgusting for the same behaviour. It's up to the women to say no. We are just as sexual as men. Maybe they should stop suggesting and asking for it.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded,

If couples are really that naive to think that a husband can woo you into uncertain grounds than by all means maybe that is why marriages fail. Both him and his wife are full to blame.

Adam could have said NO to eve when offered the "forbidden fruit" yet he said yes. He could have rejected, yet he did not.

This is the same situation, poor broken OP could have said no yet the rest is history.

You are the one that is projecting that it is the woman's job to keep everything virtuous. OP had a choice, chose wrong period

I never said she did not think things through even though she decided to do this. I am asking her if she ever thought things through.

If we all really thought things through before doing them we honestly would not do half the retarded things we do, why else would there be so much infidelity? Because every WS thinks it through, right...


----------



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for not posting all details. I just feel sad and want to complain about my stupidity.

I want to say this clearly: My husband has never been an abusive man. He is NOT abusing me at all. Yes he said some harsh words to me but I saw tears in his eyes because I know the truth that I caused him unbearable pain.

So, Please please please stop insulting my husband.

Truthfully, I wholeheartedly wish that he beats me everyday for a month or year just to fogive me and accept that we stay together.

My husband is a great and a very good man, and maybe I dont deserve him

My husband brought up this stupid idea of threesome and I am the stupid one who wanted to try and pushed on my husband to do it. I still remember that damn night play-by-play my husband called me 2 hours before and told me he doesnt feel OK about it, But I insisted that we try it at least once.

*@CleanJerkSnatch*
Your words are very harsh, But I appreciate them.

I am writing you and crying now. Yes I am very very very stupid... Do I deserve to lose everything? Maybe I deserve the capital punishment.

I am very stupid because I just wanted to try another man... I swear I never thought about orgasm...I just wanted to experience a diifirent stranger for a night and that's all and I swear I never ever thought of cheating or anything the like.


*@Shaggy*
You fully described my pain. Yes I am very sad coz my husband wants to leave me, But I feel more sad because I caused the only man I loved pain in his heart. I won't forgive myself.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> HopelesslyJaded,
> 
> *If couples are really that naive to think that a husband can woo you into uncertain grounds than by all means maybe that is why marriages fail.* Both him and his wife are full to blame.
> 
> ...


Yes a spouse can woo you into uncertain grounds. They sure can. If anyone can it's a spouse whom you love dearly.

Since you offered the example. That's exactly what Eve did. Adam knew better and he did it anyway because there was Eve telling him it would be ok.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Yes a spouse can woo you into uncertain grounds. They sure can. If anyone can it's a spouse whom you love dearly.
> 
> Since you offered the example. That's exactly what Eve did. Adam knew better and he did it anyway because there was Eve telling him it would be ok.


So who is at fault? You said so yourself "adam knew better"

In this scenario we have the husband offering thr forbidden fruit. So, who knew better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> And so begins the slippery slope of lies, which eventually leads to more lies.



Faking an orgasm is the least of her problems.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> And so begins the slippery slope of lies, which eventually leads to more lies.


I concur
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> Sorry for not posting all details. I just feel sad and want to complain about my stupidity.
> 
> I want to say this clearly: My husband has never been an abusive man. He is NOT abusing me at all. Yes he said some harsh words to me but I saw tears in his eyes because I know the truth that I caused him unbearable pain.
> 
> ...



It seems to me the story has changed dramatically. The first post is totally misleading compared to this one.

Seems to me being honest may be difficult for her.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> So who is at fault? You said so yourself "adam knew better"
> 
> In this scenario we have the husband offering thr forbidden fruit.  So, who knew better?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They both knew it was a "dangerous" situation for a marriage. But you acting like one spouse can't woo the other into a situation they aren't completely comfortable in is BS. Husbands and wives can be the most persuasive whether it be by sweet talk or sulking like a kid because he/she isn't getting something they think they need. 

Equal blame yes, but her being more to blame no. He needs to take ownership over how he is feeling right now. He is treating her like it's all her fault. Right now I feel he is being unfair by not taking to time to try and work through his feelings. He is immediately pushing her out the door like trash.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

dogman said:


> Faking an orgasm is the least of her problems.


I disagree. Her inability to have an orgasm precipitated this problem.


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Some of you have become so narrow minded that you can't see beyond the sex act itself and what her immediate needs are. She doesn't want to be traded in for a new Lithuanian girl. She wants to stay here in the USA. She wants to stay married. And she doesn't want to demonize her husband. Wise up folks. If you want to help her then help her with something constructive. She's at an extreme disadvantage here.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

dogman said:


> *It seems to me the story has changed dramatically. The first post is totally misleading compared to this one.*
> 
> Seems to me being honest may be difficult for her.


It usually are.Cant say im supprised. Now i know why he whants
To send her packing.

Wife

Just for the record no one was insulting your husband.You got resonses,based on what you said. If you would have been straight
From the start.At least my post would have been written diffrently


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> They both knew it was a "dangerous" situation for a marriage. But you acting like one spouse can't woo the other into a situation they aren't completely comfortable in is BS. Husbands and wives can be the most persuasive whether it be by sweet talk or sulking like a kid because he/she isn't getting something they think they need.
> 
> Equal blame yes, but her being more to blame no. He needs to take ownership over how he is feeling right now. He is treating her like it's all her fault. Right now I feel he is being unfair by not taking to time to try and work through his feelings. He is immediately pushing her out the door like trash.


Did you read her post ,she wrote this

*I am the stupid one who wanted to try and pushed on my husband to do it. I still remember that damn night play-by-play my husband called me 2 hours before and told me he doesnt feel OK about it, But I insisted that we try it at least once.*

She lead us all to believe ,that her husban was the bad guy here

So im all for take your fare share of the blame.But really?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> Did you read her post ,she wrote this
> 
> *I am the stupid one who wanted to try and pushed on my husband to do it. I still remember that damn night play-by-play my husband called me 2 hours before and told me he doesnt feel OK about it, But I insisted that we try it at least once.*
> 
> ...


No, I didn't see that. Yeah she should have taken the emergency exit that was provided her. 

BUT by some of the standards given here. HE still could have backed out. Nobody forced his **** to get hard. All ownership of this situation needs to be taken.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> She lead us all to believe ,that her husban was the bad guy here


Nobody put gun to her husband's head. He brought up the subject of the threesome FIRST. He procured the third wheel. He allowed another man to FVCK his wife. He's a damn idiot!

He's reaping what he's sown.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well what did he expect ? Maybe offer him a FFM and get jealous at the girl. Fight with her and send her out..(ego propping) And blame him for destroying you!! This is what happens when you get 3rd parties involved in the marriage and not discussing stuff properly...


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> CJS you may be able to sell the equally to blame scenario but even more to blame is BS. This idea that it is the woman's job to keep everything virtuous within the marriage is crap. A spouse can be very convincing when they swear things will remain the same and talk of be "adventurous" and blah blah.
> 
> Just because she went through with it doesn't mean she didn't think of some of those things. But once again when you have your beloved husband wooing you into doing it. It is not as easy as you make it out to be. Maybe he "as the instigator" of this whole ordeal should have done more homework on the subject himself. Maybe then he would have thought about the consequences of these actions and stepped back before even putting it on the table. But no. What he was thinking was that he really wanted 2 women and he was gonna get this MFM out of he way so he could get to what he really wanted, another woman. And guess what, he was liking the MFM too (hence his excitement and cumming in her mouth watching this other man fvck her from behind) until she orgasmed. And yes she orgasmed because it was censory overload. Nothing she had experienced before. It can be quite exciting to have that much sexual attention directed at you. I bet the men here that have had more than one woman at once (and yes I know some of you have even if you were single) can tell you it's intense. Same for a woman.
> 
> ...


Spot on.
Emotion blackmail and false promises can only work when there is trust. She definetly screwed up by accepting the threesome but she really isn't the one to blame in this situation.

I'm so against threesomes and bringing a stranger to bed but how could she see the future ? Also, he probably drummed her with don't you love me, you should loosen up or why can't you trust me ?
We should stick at the matter at hand. They both agreed on something, she respected her part of the deal and he didn't. He was probably thinking that he'll show her off to his friend and be a sexual hero that will be praised and envied at bars and lunches and it turned out he couldn't fulfill her satisfaction.

Adam did know better but the original poster didn't because unlike God warning Adam of what would happen if he bited into the apple, no one was there to tell her that her husband is sexually insecure and a lousy lover and that she'll have her first orgasm with a stranger.
It's not her job to better up her husband's sexual performance, her job was to be there for him and support him and she did. It turned out to be a major fustercluck but how could she know in prior ?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Nobody put gun to her husband's head. *He brought up the subject of the threesome FIRST*. He procured the third wheel. He allowed another man to FVCK his wife. He's a damn idiot!
> 
> He's reaping what he's sown.


Indead he did.And the point whit that would be?

He clearly changed his mind. But OP pressed the issue,begged
Just once. Is it so far fetched that felt like he somhow "owed"
It to her. For being the one that initally brought it up.

Yes some blame should be placed at him. I have no problem whit
That. Have more problem whit OP.She comes here whit this poor me little attetude.And makes it sound like pressured here in to 
Her doing it..When in fact she was the agressor in this case.


She could have taken his concern over it,seriously. I mean what was the need to rush it?

So should i expect OP gets a free pass on this?

Damn this kinda crap is always i bad idea..personally i dont place any moral in it. Concenting adult are free to towhat the choose.

But in this case Sorry on this one OP will have to own it


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> My husband brought up this stupid idea of threesome and I am the stupid one who wanted to try and pushed on my husband to do it. I still remember that damn night play-by-play my husband called me 2 hours before and told me he doesnt feel OK about it, But I insisted that we try it at least once.


WifeNeedHelp, honestly, did he push you to do this or did you push him to do it? I don't understand. If it was him who wanted you to do it and you were scared, why did you agree after he said he didn't feel good about it?


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I just read her reply to CJS.
She led me to believe that her husband did all the work in her first post especially this part:


> I was afraid of the idea, and my husband told me that everything will be ok and it will be fun to try new things together. We put some rules: (Using condoms, No kissing with that man, No Oral with that man, No anal sex with that man, and the only thing allowed with that man is: Vaginal sex).
> 
> So, The man came with my husband to our small apartment, and he was very handsome man and has a wonderful body in shape and he was wearing a nice uniform.


That's way too different than:



> My husband brought up this stupid idea of threesome and I am the stupid one who wanted to try and pushed on my husband to do it. I still remember that damn night play-by-play my husband called me 2 hours before and told me he doesnt feel OK about it, But I insisted that we try it at least once.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> No, I didn't see that. Yeah she should have taken the emergency exit that was provided her.
> 
> BUT by some of the standards given here. HE still could have backed out. Nobody forced his **** to get hard. All ownership of this situation needs to be taken.


Yeas you are right he could have backed out. But like i said to Shaggy it turns out she was the agressor in this case.
He voiced his concern.Did she listen? No.

What was the rush to do it RIGHT now?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Tony55 said:


> WifeNeedHelp, honestly, did he push you to do this or did you push him to do it? I don't understand. If it was him who wanted you to do it and you were scared, why did you agree after he said he didn't feel good about it?


Here is what she wrote


*I am the stupid one who wanted to try and pushed on my husband to do it. I still remember that damn night play-by-play my husband called me 2 hours before and told me he doesnt feel OK about it, But I insisted that we try it at least once.*

This why in seriously pissed of.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

> So, The man came with my husband to our small apartment, and he was very handsome man and has a wonderful body in shape and he was wearing a nice uniform.
> 
> It was very awkward in the begining, I and my husband started together while the other man watching and touching himself, then, I started oral sex on my husband and that man started penetrating me from behind (Doggy style), it was very intense sex and I really felt great.
> 
> ...


So Penthouse magazine like... Don't buy it at all.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Acabado said:


> So Penthouse magazine like... Don't buy it at all.


Perhaps even the famous JB


----------



## fortheloveofit2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Acabado said:


> So Penthouse magazine like... Don't buy it at all.


Yeah I read the story a few times...it was great! 
She should leave her husband and find the guy in the nice uniform that puts it down in the bedroom...:smthumbup:


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Third parties are always a distraction, an avoidance to real problems and an erroneous application as a solution to real problems in a marriage including but not limited to its sexual relationship.

A man must be like a lion, and not in the sense that the lioness does most of the hunting. He must be fearless and ruthless versus every evil that can enter and taint the marriage.

The husband had his moment of control to take back the decision, he did not. The wife had her moment to rethink her manipulative patterns and to think beyond the moment into the consequences of their actions.

Life is based upon options that are given to us and options that we give to ourselves and decisions and consequences that result from the paths we take/live.


Wifeneedhelp,

You said you were a virgin and he was your first and only until now.

I will let you in on a secret, its always much much better with another man or another woman. 

Love is a drug, and its a chemical reaction in the mind, seratonin in the raphe nuclei, testosterone receptors in the hypothalamaus, and dopamine in the limbic system, a very primitive system.

New and exciting things produce more dopamine, more receptors are needed to neutralize the dopamine as it activates the limbic/reward circuitry you get a great temporal "high" and your body sets a new limit and needs more and more novelty. Dopamine loves novelty.

If you have never experienced a vaginal orgasm and only clitoral you should have discussed this with your husband and you should have sought advice online before and not after the fact.

Advise for the future, do not lie, but more importantly do not lie to yourself.

Deep down inside you might have heard your "conscious" or had a "gut" feeling that this was not the best decision.

We are not talking about business decisions, we are talking about relationships, whenever you get that feeling, you run, that is when you SHOULD be a coward, run from things that have a high risk of ruining you and your relationships.

Don't worry, for whatever the outcome you will be stronger, smarter and wiser.

Please remember.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> It never ends well when a man willingly let another man screw his wife.


Amen to that, why the hell is this so hard to understand?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

No offense intended, but theres no chance I could recover from that either. 

I'm just curious, Is there anyone here (male) that thinks they could ?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> No offense intended, but theres no chance I could recover from that either.
> 
> I'm just curious, Is there anyone here (male) that thinks they could ?


Yeah if you aren't married to any of them. Otherwise it shall haunt you forever.

I figured the men post on women questions so I could post on a question directed at men.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You need marriage counselling. If you could find one who speaks Lithuanian, that would be ideal, but not likely, perhaps?

My best wishes to you and your husband. Who has found that sometimes the reality of a fantasy is not enjoyable.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't understand the mindset of heterosexual men who propose/prefer MMF threesomes. I mean, how does it turn you on seeing another _guy_ screw your wife?


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> No offense intended, but theres no chance I could recover from that either.
> 
> I'm just curious, Is there anyone here (male) that thinks they could ?


:iagree:

But then again, I would never have put myself in such a lose-lose situation.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Complexity said:


> I don't understand the mindset of heterosexual men who propose/prefer MMF threesomes. I mean, how does it turn you on seeing another _guy_ screw your wife?


I think from the earlier posts made by OP, husband initially suggested a MFF. But OP said to make things 'fair' they should do MMF first. Husband expressed doubts but Op over ruled him and said she wanted to go ahead.

Unless story has changed again.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sure OP's husband was thinking about the FMF threesome that he was going to be getting once his wife got her MFM one out of the way. The fantasy rarely matches the reality. It's kind of like when I visited Paris a few years back. Climbing the Eiffel Tower was fun, strolling down the Champs Elysee was nice and so was visiting the Louvre and seeing the Mona Lisa. But you know what? It was more exciting in my mind than in real life. Something to think about.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> What was the rush to do it RIGHT now?


this is why



WifeNeedHelp said:


> I am very stupid because I just wanted to try another man


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

dogman said:


> It seems to me the story has changed dramatically. The first post is totally misleading compared to this one.
> 
> Seems to me being honest may be difficult for her.


Yes. Another bait and switch.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay so OP is a liar. I retract everything i said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> No offense intended, but theres no chance I could recover from that either.
> 
> I'm just curious, Is there anyone here (male) that thinks they could ?


Let me put it this way.I would only agree to That happen 
only if Federal reserve .Agree´s to wipe of all off US Trillion dollar debt..
So NO


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> Okay so OP is a liar. I retract everything i said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't, it is better to leave the threesomes, gang bangs etc to participants which are not married or engaged....or maybe if you spill that to your future wife/husband not sure how they'd react to that.


----------



## constant_ache (Jul 10, 2011)

dogman said:


> It seems to me the story has changed dramatically. The first post is totally misleading compared to this one.
> 
> Seems to me being honest may be difficult for her.


Fake post?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

constant_ache said:


> Fake post?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Totally!
Just following to see the crash.


----------



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

I know there is no hope for me, Because obviously what's done is done. But crying on this forum helps me to stay alive...

Last night, I tried so hard to lure my husband to bed but he rejected me, I insisted and went to him and I initiated and did almost everything...It was pretty short and strange...In the past, We used to have sex 3-4 times a week and it was fine, But last night, It felt wierd... I don't know why...Maybe because he didn't say a word throughout the entire thing.

1 Hour later he finally talked and I wished if he didn't. He told me that he started seeing another woman and they already went for three dates and during the last (Third) date they slept together.

I cried when he told me this. He has no right to cheat on me. I am still his wife and we are not divorced yet. He cannot do this to me.

I am mad because he told me this crap after we had sex, If he told me before I would have spat on his face and never talked to him.

Although I feel so angry and betrayed, But I also feel sorta content that I hurt his feelings and his pride that night.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

How long have you been in the US? Your command of the written English language is pretty good in this last post. Your first post you almost sounded Lithuanian.

I would suggest that you tell your husband the truth about your feelings. Truth. Period.


----------



## lukkhi (Sep 11, 2012)

What crap is all this;
Please can you stop crying over what is done!!!
This is hell lot of **** you and that man whom you call you Husband are in.
This is sad and not a marraige;
Why are you using him,please look out for any kind of job oppurtunity if you are in the US now;
You seem to be well educated and your english seems to be good enough;
I am sure you can go out and stop having this easy and dirty life which you ahve named marraige;
As for that crap of your husband, was he thinking of an excuse to be with some other woman ;so soon he just left you and is sleeping with some other ****;
Why are you having this unhealthy life; you are so young;
Why can you just not stop the dirt and plan a helathy and happy life ahead and come put of this sht;

And you are in a virtual world with real people behind each comment;nobody intends to insult your husband;
Have some self respect and try to earn and send money to your family by earning it yourself;
get marraied to man whom you will love and respect and he shall reciprocate too;;;;;
You can ask him to lend you some money till the time you are independent;leave him;
clear your mind ;
I am sorry if i did sound rude but why are you in this dirty mess unless you really want to be in it;and if you want to be in it then what help are you seeking from the world.


----------



## lukkhi (Sep 11, 2012)

This is what some one posted to me one of the forums:

What Marriage is NOT: It is not 2 perfect People who celebrate that perfection the rest of their lives. What it IS, is two People who are Imperfect, who have Suffered in one way or another (as we all do), and who, if they are Very Lucky and Work Very hard at it, can sometimes Heal Each Other. When They do, They are right to call it True Love. This I know is true.

Seriously though, We walk away from People who cause us pain - but not our Husbands - Our HUSBAND!! the ONE Person We trust, beyond all Others, to treasure us - not hurt us!!!!

Real, Long Term Love is Wonderful!! There may be spats and there may be annoyances but there is never HURTFUL things done or said. If You find YourSelf constantly in pain, turmoil, anguish, then it's not Real Love - it's obsessive Love. Pain, Turmoil, Anguish, Agony, Torture, Sleepless Nights, Tears, Confusion, Anger, Self-Doubt, Anxiety - these are words that are supposed to be in novels - they shouldn't be used to descibe our Marriages!!

Am sahring this with you;
Am posting you few good links for you to feel good and have a different view towards life and not in this rut.I am not judjing you.Just that I also have been in turmoil which was my creation and ended it and hope you do too.

Happiness Unlimited -1 - Sister Shivani (English) - YouTube

Why Forgiveness Doesn


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> *It never ends well when a man willingly let another man screw his wife.*


^^^^^^^^^^^^
This is so basic that it always boggles my mind when i hear married people suggest threesomes in whatever combination.

The story is told in the Bible of Abraham and his wife Sarah, who were wealthy but childless.
Sarah hatched a plan with her most trusted maidservant Hagai to have sex with Abraham and become pregnant so that they could have a child, preferably a son whom they could bestow their love and wealth to.

Of course Abraham consented, Hagai was much younger than his wife Sarah.

But after the sex, Hagai conceived, and as her belly began to rise,Sarah realised how enormously stupid her idea was.
She HATED Hagai, and Hagai , her former, most trusted maidservant,was now extremely rude and resentful towards her.

For those who refuse to understand,
There are many different psychological aspects to sex.

A man who lets another man [email protected] his wife is telling his wife the he is not man enough to [email protected] her.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Something is fishy here. And yes you can cry on this forum all you like. We can't replace action. You need to decide what you want. Do you want to stay married and give Reconciliation a shot or leave him and find someone else. The speed at which he found this other woman is surprising, it almost seems like it would predate the threesome. If you could give us a better understanding of the time line of events it would help. 
Was the threesome his idea and did he back out. Or was it something you mentioned to him and backed out on and you pushed for it? I mean something just seems off. Things happening too fast too close together for things to be making sense. What did they meet for breakfast lunch and dinner and do it? the timing on all of this is off. So IMO he was sleeping with someone else. Probably the woman he wanted in the FFM threesome.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

badbane said:


> Something is fishy here. And yes you can cry on this forum all you like. We can't replace action. You need to decide what you want. Do you want to stay married and give Reconciliation a shot or leave him and find someone else. The speed at which he found this other woman is surprising, it almost seems like it would predate the threesome. If you could give us a better understanding of the time line of events it would help.
> Was the threesome his idea and did he back out. Or was it something you mentioned to him and backed out on and you pushed for it? I mean something just seems off. Things happening too fast too close together for things to be making sense. What did they meet for breakfast lunch and dinner and do it? the timing on all of this is off. So IMO he was sleeping with someone else. Probably the woman he wanted in the FFM threesome.



It was a month ago when all this started. The husband would have had time by now to go on 3 dates and had his "revenge" to boost his ego.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

SomedayDig said:


> How long have you been in the US? Your command of the written English language is pretty good in this last post. Your first post you almost sounded Lithuanian.
> 
> I would suggest that you tell your husband the truth about your feelings. Truth. Period.



To be fair, English is fairly common in Lithuania, especially with the young crowd and in nightclubs, pubs and other meetup place.

http://www.lithuaniavisits.com/faq.php


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> *My husband is my first boyfriend and he is the only man I have been with.* I love him and I care about him. To be honest I am not so romantic person and I am not one of those who knows the meaning to be in love and cannot live or breathe without my lover. Also, our life is OK and our relationship has ups and downs like many people, and I never had orgasm with my husband and I never knew hot it feels, I just read about it and that's all.



This thread is another one with a virgin wife with the need to experience more.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

aug said:


> This thread is another one with a virgin wife with the need to experience more.


And this is yet another useless comment. Give the woman a break.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

BjornFree said:


> And this is yet another useless comment. Give the woman a break.


And in what way was my comment offensive? How was my comment history in this thread not giving her a break?


----------



## lukkhi (Sep 11, 2012)

AUG,

Perhaps because your comment was just an analysis and not solution oriented to help the woman out in some positive manner.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

How was your comment helpful in any way aug? She tells us that she's never had an orgasm ever, my advice would be to visit a sex therapist with her husband.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> How was your comment helpful in any way aug? She tells us that she's never had an orgasm ever, my advice would be to visit a sex therapist with her husband.


Seems to me that ship has sailed. The husband has checked out of the marriage and the only thing left for the OP to do is to find a job and move on with her life without her H. 

And, as a side note, since she did have an O with the OM, she may not need a sex therapist after all.


----------



## lukkhi (Sep 11, 2012)

Why the hell should she care!!!
She should honestly stand on her feet, get a job and look forward to a healthy life and marry when she finds asomeone who respects her and not go for trash.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

lukkhi said:


> Why the hell should she care!!!
> She should honestly stand on her feet, get a job and look forward to a healthy life and marry when she finds asomeone who respects her and not go for trash.


It really is that simple. She needs time as a single woman to find herself and her own self-worth and self-respect which comes from being independent. Then, when she has found that place in her life, she will find someone worthy of her.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> A man who lets another man [email protected] his wife is telling his wife the he is not man enough to [email protected] her.


Leave that to the false fantasy porn industry


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

aug said:


> This thread is another one with a virgin wife with the need to experience more.


Its not that they need to experience more, its that they haven't learned how to have sex yet. They think its just moving around in bed and having your partner do everything for you and expect them to bring you to orgasm and ecstasy all on their own.

That's the reason why most men cannot have MMO (dry and wet) and why most women cannot have vaginal orgasms.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, Pandora's box has been opened yet again and people got hurt. BIG SURPRISE!!

So, what happened after he told you about dating some other woman? Was he remorseful? Was he hateful when he said it? what did you two talk about?

Personally, revenge affairs suck. Doesn't do anyone any good (as we can see here). But, if you want to try and save the marriage, you HAVE to go to marriage counseling. There's just too much damage done here that an advice forum isn't going to fix. IF you get him to a marriage counselor you need to do your homework and find one that specializes in infidelity. Your run-of-the-mill counselor won't handle this properly.


----------



## Relic (Sep 20, 2012)

WifeNeedHelp:

What is your status in the USA? Why do you have to leave to return to Lithuania?

-Your husband is a bigger loser than you think. Yes, he may not have hit you and there are worse men, but he has proven to be a major blockhead throughout this situation. 

If your husband sponsors your arrival into the USA, once you have some legal status your husband probably signs some sort of agreement with the Department of Immigration that he will be financially responsible for you for a period of time (ten years?). This means if you separate and you end up on welfare benefits, then the government can go after your husband to recoup those social benefit payments.

If you're legitimately in the USA with some sort official status connected to your husband, you most likely do not have to go back.

I would consider going to a Woman's Shelter to seek some advice along these lines. You have not been physically abused, but you are being somewhat mentally abused right now. I don't know if a woman's shelter can help you fully, but if you printed out my post here, someone in the woman's shelter might be able to introduce you to someone who understands more about your legal status in the United States.

What are you going to do if you go back to Lithuania? Start looking for another man? Well, dust yourself off. Dry those tears and get out there in the USA and find yourself a boyfriend. Or even better find a job. You can find a room for rent for less than $500/month and you can find an under-the-table job that can pay something more than that.

I would really love it if you got educated on your legal status in the USA. Wouldn't it be great if your husband suddenly found out that you got wise to the fact that he is financially responsible for you and that you have no intention of returning to Lithuania!

Time to stop being sad. Get mad. Get strong. Don't give up. And win, by living a good life in the USA.

PS Your family in Lithuania should be understanding about your situation. Just tell the truth.


----------



## Happyboy (Oct 28, 2012)

Based on studied her all post, my 2 cents thoughts....

There could be 2 reasons 1) He might be trying to be smart enough,, reason is he wants to kick her out from his life... he does not love her anymore because any one man can't do that if he loves his wife.. 
2) He is too dumb who can not thing anything about....

So the best conclusion is kick him out before he kick you out.. US is the best country where too many opportunities you can change your life in couple of years....


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I dont think he ever had respect for you to even think about sharing you. This $hit really happens?


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

This is why bring someone else into the marriage is a very bad idea.

After reading all of the follow ups this is what I think!

It seems to me that your husband wanted to sleep with other woman, and is why he suggested a 3 some in the first place. He thought that if he let you sleep with another man, that he could sleep with another woman (or several) without you.


----------



## Bella80 (Oct 28, 2012)

OMG!!! what are you going nuts for.. it was his idea.. he wanted it.. it backfired on him.. he seems to be a passive aggressive person! He wants you to feel bad about what you did and it was his idea.. he is looking for you to kiss his a** and make him feel better about him self.. PLEASE... you did no wrong and dont feel bad about how he feels, feel sorry for your self for being blamed for something you had nothing to do with!


----------

